# Something like an answer to Orthodoxy Bridge



## Unoriginalname (Jan 18, 2014)

Given that Orthodoxy is sort of an in thing, has there been any interest in making a response to Orthodoxy bridge? That seems to be the blog that all converts to Orthodoxy from Protestantism point to. Are there prominent Calvinists who are either converts from Orthodoxy or know enough to intelligently engage them to make such a blog work?

Most Protestant jump-ships I know seem by the Orthodoxy historical narrative hook-line-sinker. I did not know if those who were more historically inclined could engage that narrative which seems rather simplistic.


----------



## davdavis (Jan 18, 2014)

I would not assume that most converts to Orthodoxy. like most converts to Rome, do so for principally doctrinal/historical issues. I think most of them are simply looking for something new or exciting. I think Orthodoxy's primary appeal is the fact it's mysticism renders it vague enough to appeal to the post-modern mindset. People can project onto it whatever they think they are looking for. I believe thats why Franky Schaeffer stopped there on his road to apostasy. I think that the late Alexander Solzhenitsyn, (who I greatly admire, in spite of his R. Orthodoxy), has had an influence on many.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2014)

I am writing a book on Orthodoxy. It will be a while before I finish, though. I've written several responses to Mr Arakaki. 

Planting Tulips.

A post-Western view of the Trinity (if this critique is true, then the Orthodox claim on many important levels is seen to be problematic).

Absolutizing the Vincentian Canon.

Prima Facie Problems. 

Rebutting the Image/Likeness (this is key to their arguments on deification).

Zwingli: God's Clear Word. 

Athanasius and Instrumental Humanity (they love to claim that Calvinism, because it (allegedly) teaches a passive human will, is monotheletic. The problem is that Athanasius viewed the human nature of Christ as an instrument, which by definition is passive).

Reflecting on an Old Debate (the guy to whom I responded was first a Calvinist, then a Rad Trad Catholic, then an Orthodox Catuchemen, then something to do with Judaism. In any case, he summarized the neo-Patristic arguments against Reformed theology).

A difficulty with ancient Christologies. 

Towards a Reformed Anthropology.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2014)

This Reformed Anglican guy, while not responding to OB in particular, was Orthodox for many years. He explains and evaluates a lot of the reason for the "convertskii."


----------



## MarieP (Jan 18, 2014)

Why did the Roman Catholics and the Greek Orthodox have to steal good terms like catholic and orthodox?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 18, 2014)

I have my own thoughts as if that is the most popular Orthodox blog. The administrator is actually a nice guy. Some of the commenters employ the standard "West is evil" line, but the admin is pretty cool. The "intellectual" Orthodox blog (Energetic Processions) used to be pretty popular, but the admin there doesn't post as much, and the posters today just aren't at his intellectual calibre. Further, you have to have several masters degrees in philosophy to even understand it. Orthodox Bridge is aimed more at lay people who are going to "convert" over the more standard "we have passed down the faith" line rather than "the Holy Spirit has existence from both Father and Son, but only exists from the Father" route.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for your contribution Jacob. I really enjoyed reading your blog posts.


----------

